# Power Maxed/Mesto Exclusive Offer



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Guys,

We have an exclusive offer for you guys from Power Maxed.

We are offering a Power Max 5 Litre Jet Wash & Wax + Mesto Foamer. For just £32.99 with FREE Delivery The usual RRP £43.98

To order simply follow the link - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/Power-Maxed-JetWash-Wax-Mesto-Foamer


----------



## Power Maxed (Feb 12, 2014)

The next 3 members of DW to purchase one of these in the next 24 hours will get a free Gift Pack on us!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Highly recommended combo guys :thumb:


----------

